# Best CCs for aging?



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wanted to open up discussion to hear what everyone's favorite CCs to age are (if you are into that). I like keeping mine for years on end. Wanted to hear what others have had success with. I'm looking at getting a box or two to hold onto.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Partagas, Cohiba's Bolivars, Vegas Robainas, Montiecristos, Some SCDLH, Some HDM.
Stick to full bodied marcas vitolas for the most part and they will age exceptionally!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Exactly what Tony said, fuller bodied cigars will tend to thin out and "gel" over time with their individual flavors. Some newer stuff that is going to be AWESOME in about 5-10 years are the Ramon Allones Allones Extra and Monte 520. Though both are a little in their "sick" phase currently, they will be crackers in a few years.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I would throw H Upmann into the mix for aging. A box of Montecristo and H Upmann #2s should age beautifully...


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

ryan

aging changes a cigar...I have always hesitated to use the word improve.

my best aging efforts have turned out to be with...monty especials , party 898uv , du depute ...in particular.
shorter aging triumphs(say 10 to 20 years)...bolivar coronas juniors , upmann super coronas , party charlottes...have all turned out fabulous with as little as 10 or 15 years...a little more than 15 years ... anything from el rey del mundo.

be aware that all of the above(except erdm)increase in strength for (at least) the first 10 years...party 898uv are still strong after 30 years others do lose a bit of strength after 10 or so years.

overall I believe...grand prize winner would have to be my '84 monty especials.

derrek


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I personally like it a bit more mellow (the ammonia kills me) and I have a very sensitive tongue and can get the burnt-tongue pretty easily.

I'm wondering if Cohibas would be good bet as I hear they exclusively have a 3rd stage of fermentation. Is this cool? Or just some marketing stuff that doesn't really make much of a difference?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bundy81881 said:


> Thanks everyone. I personally like it a bit more mellow (the ammonia kills me) and I have a very sensitive tongue and can get the burnt-tongue pretty easily.
> 
> I'm wondering if Cohibas would be good bet as I hear they exclusively have a 3rd stage of fermentation. Is this cool? Or just some marketing stuff that doesn't really make much of a difference?


Cohiba is fantastic for aging.....truth be told, it may be easier to name marcas that don't improve with 10 + yrs on them.
....as for multiple fermentation....that's a different topic and one I would not let get in the way of this decision


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> Cohiba is fantastic for aging.....truth be told, it may be easier to name marcas that don't improve with 10 + yrs on them.
> ....as for multiple fermentation....that's a different topic and one I would not let get in the way of this decision


Interesting. Marcas are the size or ring gauge, correct? For what it's worth I prefer corona size (42 to mid forties is my fav). Ironic considering my easily burnt tongue I choose the more hotter burning ring gauges, but I just have one heck of a hard time controlling 50+ ring gauge stogs. They always seem to canoe on me and I lose the good taste after an inch or so into it. Had good luck smoking very well constructed ones like the Maduro 5.

I assume the Cohiba Maduros aren't fit for long aging?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bundy81881 said:


> Interesting. Marcas are the size or ring gauge, correct? For what it's worth I prefer corona size (42 to mid forties is my fav). Ironic considering my easily burnt tongue I choose the more hotter burning ring gauges, but I just have one heck of a hard time controlling 50+ ring gauge stogs. They always seem to canoe on me and I lose the good taste after an inch or so into it. Had good luck smoking very well constructed ones like the Maduro 5.
> 
> I assume the Cohiba Maduros aren't fit for long aging?


Marca=Company
Vitola= Size.

Get some Espy's or Cola's and put them away.....you will be a happy camper someday...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bundy81881 said:


> I assume the Cohiba Maduros aren't fit for long aging?


Actually, I think the CoMad's are extremely qualified candidates for aging. They are inarguably immature and disparate ROTT, but I, and all in whom I trust, seem to think they will marry very well and become extraordinary.



asmartbull said:


> Get some Cola's and put them away.....you will be a happy camper someday...


Mmmm... aged CoLa... solidly in my top three!


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow thanks guys, these are some great ideas.



asmartbull said:


> Get some Espy's or Cola's and put them away.....you will be a happy camper someday...


Now I'm trying to be a good boy and find out what these are without asking but when I google espy all I find is people smoking cigars at the ESPN awards, and for CoLa I am actually finding coca cola cigars. D'oh!

Could it mean Cohiba Esplendidos or Cohiba Especiales?
And is CoLa for Cohiba Lancero?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, you got it and coro is Cohiba Robusto. All the acronyms that come with CCs are pretty intuitive once you get familiar with Habano basics. Enjoy!


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

How about the Montecristo #4 ? Very cheap price compared to the others. I know they are popular. Don't know if they are inferior to the others listed though.

Oh and I saw something about 898uv. What is the UV? Some 898s say varnished next to them. Some don't say anything. What is the difference?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bundy81881 said:


> How about the Montecristo #4 ? Very cheap price compared to the others. I know they are popular. Don't know if they are inferior to the others listed though.
> 
> Oh and I saw something about 898uv. What is the UV? Some 898s say varnished next to them. Some don't say anything. What is the difference?


You can assume that all 898's you are looking at are V......and the 898 is stellar for aging !!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

The v stands for varnished and uv is unvarnished ( referring to the box ). I'm not sure the exact year but its been around a decade since Partagas discontinued the uv boxes.


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I think I may end up getting some Cohiba Secretos and Partagas 8-9-8s for sure (the Espys look nice but I may have to wait for my xmas bonus to spend the $ on those). Considering Montecristo #2s or #4s . I know the #2s carry a lot of kudos. But I'm wondering if anyone has gotten #4s and what they thought of those.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Monte 4s are great when on. Ask your vendor to hand pick a box for you. You don't want to buy these blind IMO.


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

Breezy818 said:


> Monte 4s are great when on. Ask your vendor to hand pick a box for you. You don't want to buy these blind IMO.


Very interesting. Funny you bring that up. If you don't mind, could you elaborate on that?

Funny, because a friend of mine who runs a cigar shop in LA told me the exact same thing. At the time I didn't put much attention on it. Isn't it something like to find out which plantation the cigar leaves came from or something like that?


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Monte 4s are one of the most produced cigars coming out of Cuba. Something to the tune of 20 million plus cigars being produced annually just in that stick. High production of any cigar ( most recently noted in Monte 4, Monte 2, and PSD4s) has a high correlation of badly constructed cigars due to mass production. Don't get me wrong, there are still plenty of great cigars within those 3 mentioned, it's just the likely hood of getting a bad stick( plugged, wind tunnel, or low quality tobacco, increases due to the sheer number being produced. It's helpful to have a vendor handpick boxes of cigars that have history of construction issues. My 2 cents a least. 

But of those 3 sticks mentioned, if you get one that is "on" it can rival the best that are out there, ie Cohibas, reservas, etc.
Me personally, I'd rather have a great Monte 4, than a siglo 2 for instance. Not all will share that opinion btw....


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Monte 2 has had build issues since I've been smoking cigars. A couple of years ago, the number 4 did indeed fall to the same fate. However, my experience since has been consistently good. The 2 can be one of the most flavorsome, visually appealing cigars you can find, but also, one of the most disappointing.

As said, it's always a good idea to build a relationship with a trusted vendor, foreign, or domestic. Particularly where concerns popular Habanos.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

If there is one brand in my collection that has aged better than any other cigar, it truly has to be Punch.

To me, they go from being a fairly pedestrian smoke, to something truly outstanding. I can think of no other smoke that changes so drastically over time like Punch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Exactly what Tony said, fuller bodied cigars will tend to thin out and "gel" over time with their individual flavors. Some newer stuff that is going to be AWESOME in about 5-10 years are the Ramon Allones Allones Extra and Monte 520. Though both are a little in their "sick" phase currently, they will be crackers in a few years.


Two of the most flavorful cigars i have recently tried. I must agree with Bama given some time these two will shine!


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just got my order in. Darn that was fast! Here they are. Can't wait to let them settle.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

a lot of people signed off on the Cohiba Maduro line but I think after about 10 to 15 years they will be absolute marvels. People don't like them fresh and I can understand why but give them about 10 to 15 years I think they will be just spectacular.


----------

